# It's back...



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm massively grateful to Dave, aka coffeechap, for hand delivering my newly refurbished and awesome looking SJ this afternoon! Still embarrassed I didn't even have the Gaggia fired up...

Check out the pictures. Need I say more..?

It's awaiting a trial brew tomorrow as I didn't have time this afternoon.

Can't wait!

A big thank you to aphelion too, for being delivery driver.

Feels great to be part of such a supportive community.

























I'm sure there'll be more pictures to follow


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's the green dream machine ! As always up to the usual coffee chap standard of paint work. Looks cool


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

WOW fab color. Another Coffeechap original. Man's a genius with the paintjobs! Sits nicely next to the machine.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

xiuxiuejar said:


> WOW fab color. Another Coffeechap original. Man's a genius with the paintjobs! Sits nicely next to the machine.


Colour was a good choice huh. I was torn between green or yellow. Definitely chose wisely!


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, looks great!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, that's green!

Not quite how I imagined it would be... but better!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

A lean green grinding machine.... Nice! I think green was the correct choice.

Great work from CC - you must be happy


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

It's wicked, the pictures just don't do it justice!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mystery Machine Green. Very retro!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks amazing. Really stands out.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Neill said:


> Looks amazing. Really stands out.


Very nice......another excellent CC paint job:good:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Soooooo glad you like it, I was really surprised at how good this looks


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Spune - get the Classics body work done to match, they would look awesome together. I'm sure CC could sort it out for you.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Daren said:


> Spune - get the Classics body work done to match, they would look awesome together. I'm sure CC could sort it out for you.


Now there's an idea.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow! That's amazing! Top job!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Green is the one !


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Neill said:


> Now there's an idea.


It was an idea... That would just complete it!

With regards to first use, woah Nelly is all I can say! I dialled in way too fine, so my first shot was effectively useless and completely choked but nay bother







I've spun it to a much more coarse setting for the next shot and will let you know!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I believe it has to have a theme song - some suitably heavy riffing from Mr Josh Homme, now of Queens of the Stone Age for an awesome Green Machine:


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Ahem ....."Jolly" Green Giant!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Ahem ....."Jolly" Green Giant!


Good one urban


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

And it now has a sweet lid to match thanks to my girlfriend spotting that a the lid of a tub of Tesco instant custard powder fits perfectly on the hopper!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Great colour match. Did you spray it or was it a lucky find?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

A lucky find - it's just the lid from the custard tub!

It's Tesco own brand custard powder.

How it came about was me raiding the cupboards looking for a hopper lid with me finding that Tesco everyday value hot chocolate powder tub lids fit perfectly too but they're red. But my girlfriend then suggested I try the custard powder!

The only trouble is that the tubs full of powder at the moment and has been for ages so we've got to be eating loads of rubbish custard for a while so I can have my lid...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

They compliment the SJ really well.

Gotta love Tesco's. "Every little bit helps"


----------



## hallph (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks great! Nice find with the lid also, matches very well


----------



## Colin T (Nov 23, 2012)

Is this something that Coffee Chap does full time or as a hobby? I'd be interested in refurbing my superjolly if it's something he would be interested in.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Colin T said:


> Is this something that Coffee Chap does full time or as a hobby? I'd be interested in refurbing my superjolly if it's something he would be interested in.


Drop . Pm and ask him, worst he can say is no..... He is a very busy man tho , flying between here and Italy and bargain hunting inbetween


----------



## Colin T (Nov 23, 2012)

I tried to but his inbox is full. Must be inundated with requests from forum users for his paint skills!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I believe it's a hobby that generates income. But yeah, have a chat and see what he can sort you out with.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have sent you a pm Colin, I can refurb yours just depends what you want done?


----------

